# LOSERS.....PIECES OF SHIT LOSERS ..... !!!



## nononono (Jun 9, 2020)

*LAPD OFFICERS DROP TO A KNEE......LOSERS ...POS LOSERS  !!!*
*YOUR WAGES ARE FROM AMERICAN TAXPAYERS ....AND YOU JUST TOOK A KNEE 
TO THE SCUMBAG POS THAT DESTROYED THE VERY CITY YOUR INCOME
IS DERIVED FROM.....F@#K YOU !







SAME GOES FOR THE " CUCK " MAYOR....JUST QUIT......YOU NO LONGER
HAVE THE RESPECT OF THE CITIZENS....JUST QUIT AND TAKE THE OFFICERS
WITH YOU WHO DROPPED TO A KNEE......!

F@#K YOU ....YOU ALLOWED THE SCUMBAG POS TO DESTROY THE 
CITY THAT GENERATES YOUR INCOME......YOU DID NOT DO YOUR JOB, NOR
DID THE OFFICERS YOU ARE IN CONTROL OF.....

YOU NEED TO QUIT....YOU HAVE LOST EVERY LAST LITTLE OUNCE OF RESPECT 
YOU HAD AT ONE POINT IN TIME.....
YOU LIED TO THE POPULACE ABOUT COVID-19....WHAT YOU JUST ALLOWED
PROVES IT WITH OUT A DOUBT......!

YOU NEED TO QUIT.....!

LOS ANGELES NEEDS A MAYOR WHO IS STRONG, NOT A " CUCK " ....!
LOS ANGELES NEEDS A POLICE DEPT THAT IS STRONG, NOT A BUNCH OF WIMPS.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *LAPD OFFICERS DROP TO A KNEE......LOSERS ...POS LOSERS  !!!*
> *YOUR WAGES ARE FROM AMERICAN TAXPAYERS ....AND YOU JUST TOOK A KNEE
> TO THE SCUMBAG POS THAT DESTROYED THE VERY CITY YOUR INCOME
> IS DERIVED FROM.....F@#K YOU !
> ...


With the way you and yours are reacting trump is toast. The Senate as well.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With the way you and yours are reacting trump is toast. The Senate as well.



*Not Hardly........." AMERICAN " citizens are quite aware of what you POS are
doing...


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Not Hardly........." AMERICAN " citizens are quite aware of what you POS are
> doing...
> 
> 
> DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


The fact you feel the need to put American in quotation marks is telling.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fact you feel the need to put American in quotation marks is telling.



*Bend over and I'll pour some salt in that self inflicted wound....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bend over and I'll pour some salt in that self inflicted wound....*


Fascist, wannabe bull queer fascist, nono of the sisters.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist, wannabe bull queer fascist, nono of the sisters.



*#$@%$#$@$*&^^%$##@##$%%$$#@!@@*&&^%$%$#$@**&^^%$#.......

There...I censored it for you....with a couple of extra.*


----------

